# Karpfenangler aufgepasst!! Anaconda Rock Shocker sinking Line www.raubfischjagd.de



## raubfischjagd*de (6. Februar 2017)

Karpfenangler aufgepasst. 

Nur gerine Mengen verfügbar:

Anaconda Rock Shocker sinking Braid geflochtene Schnur 600m

Karpfenschnur

Die Rockshocker wird trotz großer Diskussionen über geflecht beim Karpfenangeln durch einige Punkte überzeugen können.

Es  gibt Situationen beim Karpfenangeln wo eine monofile Schnur schnell an  ihre Grenzen stößt z.B beim Fischen auf größere Distanzen, stark  verkrautete Stellen oder auch Stellen mit unterholz.
Das sind die  Momente in denen die ,,Anaconda Rockshocker" ihre Vorteile auspielt. Sie  ist extrem Abriebsfest, ist sinkend, hat so gut wie keine Dehnung und  erlaubt dadurch einen besseren Kontakt zum Fisch.
Wenn euch eine dieser Situationen bakannt vor kommt, ist das genau die richtige Schnur für euch.


Länge: 600m
Durchmesser: 0,22mm
Tragkraft: 14,8Kg


jetzt nur 34,95€​


----------

